# 6 Month Old Puppy Suddenly Playing too Rough



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just feeling his oats I think. He just needs a lower key play mate for a while.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

lincoln said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 6 going on 7 month old golden retriever puppy, Lincoln. He is un neutered. I have taken him to dog daycare twice a week for the past 3 months. In the last week, the attendants have told me that he has started playing a little too rough with a couple of other dogs (both male). They start barking at each other, Lincoln will bare his teeth, growl, just play a little too hard and have to be separated. He has never had any issues in the past when playing with other dogs and never shows aggression towards people. I can't think of any incidents that could have triggered this or anything that has changed in our environment in the last week or two either.
> 
> Could this be him just going through puberty and showing hormonal changes and something neutering might fix? Or does this sound more like a deeper behavioral issue emerging? I was planning on neutering him around 9-10 months but will do so sooner if it will fix this issue.


Probably just the "teen" stage. Piper is going through the same thing, only biting us not other dogs! Oh well, she's still a good girl. Good luck!


----------

